# Software für Server-Verewaltung



## xloouch (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Lange war ich nicht mehr unter euch :-D

Nun habe ich mal wieder eine Frage, und ich hoffe, ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich.



Wir haben im Geschäft eine Menge Server (hautsächlich VM's), welche verschiedenen Filialen, Abteilungen und Kunden zugewiesen sind.

Nun Bin ich schon seit längerem nach einer Server-Management Verwaltung am suchen, welche dies Anbietet ..

System-Erfassung, Billing, Zuständigkeiten pro System, usw. 

Kennt irgendjemand von euch Solch eine Software, welche auf einem LAMP basiert ?

Grüsse

Ein gestresster Xloouch 

:-D


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Februar 2014)

Hi xloouch,

für die Verwaltung von Servern (Wer ist zuständig? Welche Dienste laufen auf dem Ding? Welche IP-Adressen? Wo steht er? Welches System läuft darauf?) würde ich dir ein Wiki empfehlen. Einfach zu installieren / warten, erfüllt seinen Zwecks auch bei mehreren Admins.

Zum Billing verstehe ich gerade nicht so was du meinst. Willst du automatisch Rechnungen für die Server erstellen?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## xloouch (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo BK

Leider kommt ein Wiki nicht in Frage. Es soll eine Maske für das Erfassen vorhanden sein.

Des weiteren müssen die einelnen Servern einem Kunden zuweisbar sein. (Egal ob intern / extern).

Durch die installierte Software (auf dem Server/System), welche duch die Admins ausgewählt und jedem einzelnen Server selektiert wird, entsteht für den Kunden pro Server eine Rechnung. Diese kann jährlich ändern, da z.b Software billiger/teurer wird. 

Ich haber schon nach OpenAudit oder so geschaut, dort kann man vieles erfassen, Listen generieren, usw. Aber leider wird dort nicht alles abgedeckt, was wir benötigten.

Die grossen Systeme sind einfach zu Umfänglich, für was wir es benützen würden. Und die Systeme, welche wir im Einsatz haben, können wir nicht entsprechend erweitern :-(

Grüsse


----------

